# Yahoo spies on Group Users



## Pancake (Nov 22, 2003)

Yahoo is now using something called "Web Beacons" to track Yahoo
Group users around the net and see what they are doing and where you
are going similar to cookies. Yahoo is recording every website and
every group they visit.
Take a look at their updated privacy statement:

http://privacy.yahoo.com/privacy

About half-way down the page, in the section on cookies, you will
see a link that says web beacons. Click on the phrase web beacons.
That will bring you to a paragraph entitled "Outside the Yahoo Network."
In this section you'll see a little "click here to opt out" link that
will let you "opt-out" of their new method of snooping. Once you have clicked that link, you are exempted.
Notice the "Success" message on the top of the next page. Be careful
because on that page there is a "Cancel Opt-out" button that, if
clicked, will *undo** the opt-out.


----------



## stretched (Aug 27, 2005)

*Thanks*

thanks for that message, I got a message via email about it, but did not trust it


----------



## STOUCHIE (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you for that information. Was unaware of thatuntil now and have now opted out. Also have suspicions about security of their email but I'm still working on that one. 

Regards,
Stouchie


----------



## EwryRobert (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes thanks very much Pancake for the heads up it is things like this that are good to know ray: . And by the way I love pancakes :heartlove


----------

